# Tire Height: Weight vs Rotational Mass



## godwin32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm planning on uping my tire size soon. Got 27x10 Vamps front and 27x12 in the rear right now. My question is this, am I still going to need a clutch kit for a taller tire that weighs less than my Vamps do. For instance, if I install 30x11 Zillas on all four corners they weigh 30 pounds. My rear Vamps weigh 35 now and the fronts around 26 I think. Basicly you are moving 5 pounds from the rear to the front but spreading the weight out farther away from the center of the hub. I understand the whole farther away takes more leverage to move thing but for a slow trail rider would I need a clutch kit? I'm usually in 4lo crawling everywhere I go.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i would have to say that i would change the spring to a dark green secondary or possibly a almond secondary to turn the 30" zillas just to save your belt. the dark green would be better. i have 28" zillas and i could tell a big difference in the way my bike preformed going from stock springs to the almond secondary.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

best way to tell it to run it that way and see how YOU like it... if it feels like it pulls good enough for your riding style, then leave it... but with the bigger tires and thick mud, be careful in high gear and in reverse... if you get bogged down, don't stay on the gas cuz it will burn the belt... but if you only trail ride mostly, you probly won't really need to do anything to it...


----------



## godwin32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I forgot to tell you what I have. Its an 04 Sportsman 700, carb model. Its stock except for the homemade lift, 27" Vamps, and a K&N. I'm probobly still gonna wait until I see the new Interco tire out next month before I make my mind up on tires. Right now I'm getting the bike ready to clear 30" tires. If I don't go with Zillas I know I'll have to do a clutch kit seeing as how every other 30" tire out there is pretty heavy. And as I've said before, I don't do the mud pits or deep water riding. Mostly dirt roads, firebreaks, and swampy forest. I really want the extra GC to get over fallen logs and stumps.


----------

